# Todays Score (Tool Gloat)



## Charley Davidson (Apr 19, 2013)

Took a half day off work today cause were a bit slow and needed my scrapyard fix, nothing to be found that I couldn't live without. I was on my way out when Phil (Philco on the forum) came strolling in,Hadn't seen him in a while and we were catching up a bit when we were interupted by an elderly gentleman. He said he still had some machinist tools for sale and Phil graciously let me go with him on the hunt I told him he could have first dibbs since it was his guy. Phil picked out a few goodies and I bought the rest. $180 was a bit more than I'm accustomed to paying for small lots like this but there were some real goodies & after an individual item count it averaged $2.00 per item :winner:me & Phil.

Probably the best score was the indexible   carbide insert face mill with a R8 shank, I was gonna order a set of fly cutters from Enco tonight so I don't need to do that as there was a set in the deal. I got a cheap dial indicator that was sticking badly, after looking closer at it it had been hit hard with something as the back was caved in some and bad cracking in the case but I got it working smoothly just the face dial wont turn. Overall a pretty good score


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice score Charley
I supposed you were in the right place, at precisely the right time.
So I guess you deserve the (YOU SUCK) all in a good way  :thumbzup:


----------



## Clockmaker (Apr 19, 2013)

Did that include the oak chest? If so you got a REALLY good deal. Congratulations.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 19, 2013)

Clockmaker said:


> Did that include the oak chest? If so you got a REALLY good deal. Congratulations.



No, just the tools on the table, he had them in a newer style Kennedy box but didn't want to sell it.


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice score Charley hope you and yours are doing good.

Paul


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 20, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> ..............after an individual item count it averaged $2.00 per item :winner:me & Phil.



Sounds like you did okay. Two dollars each does not buy much tooling in todays world. YOU SUCK!

What is the R8 tool at the lower right of one of your photos, screen clip here:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It kind of looks like a taper in the bore.

 Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Philco (Apr 20, 2013)

Benny, that's a large end mill holder with 2 set screws for a Weldon style shank on the end mill.
I have heard of different ones on here talking about the Interapid DTI & was planning on buying one on my next Enco order, lucky for me the guy had one. I got a couple of more items, some C clamps ,shim stock, a set of letter & number stamps, 2 sets of machinist jacks that I did not realize until I got home were made by Starrett. The rest of the stuff that was in the lot, I already have, so I was glad Charley was there to get the rest of it. The two metal pieces on top of the c clamps are made to set in a mill vise. When you tighten the vise jaws it tilts down against the work & pushes the work back against the solid jaw & down against the bottom of the vise at the same time. Some of the more skilled machinist on here probably know the name for them & probably have some that they have made themselves. You can see in the picture where the arrow is pointing where it has tilted down against the work & lifted up in the rear
Phil


----------



## papermaker (Apr 20, 2013)

You guys did alright for yourselves! Congratulations!


----------



## lens42 (Apr 21, 2013)

Philco said:


> The two metal pieces on top of the c clamps are made to set in a mill vise. When you tighten the vise jaws it tilts down against the work & pushes the work back against the solid jaw & down against the bottom of the vise at the same time. Some of the more skilled Gmachinist on here probably know the name for them & probably have some that they have made themselves. You can see in the picture where the arrow is pointing where it has tilted down against the work & lifted up in the rear
> Phil



Thanks. I got some of those with a pile tooling, and I never knew what they were for.


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 21, 2013)

Philco said:


> Benny, that's a large end mill holder with 2 set screws for a Weldon style shank on the end mill...................
> Phil



Phil,
You and Charley did well and thanks for the Weldon style end mill holder info. It looked like a tapered bore in the photo and confused me.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------

